# Barnes, Cheadle and Most UN-Haunted



## mr_bones (Oct 30, 2007)

Barnes convalescent hospital is a noticeable landmark and easily visible from the motorway and major roads around Cheadle. It is a stunning looking building, with a central clock and bell tower. The main building comprises of 2 long and legs extending from the central buildings with rooms stemming off a central corridor that runs the entire length of the building.

I first visited this place on new years day 2005, i was shown around by Valan and Nokturna and we were also joined by m00seofd00m. The building had suffered some vandalism and natural decay but remained largely in tact - behind the boards and vegetation there was a grand gothic looking building waiting to be uncovered. 

On the first visit we covered a lot of ground including the all important tower climb. Who could resist sounding the almighty bell, not us!!































































This bell was ripped from the tower weeks later, leaving a gaping hole in the side







A few months later we all heard that an episode of 'Most Haunted' had been shot at Barnes. There was some controversy over this as they shot it referring to the building as an asylum, when clearly it wasn't. Furthermore they played their supposed spirits to be that of twisted and confused people. 

Why protest when you can just take the mickey back - Most UN-Haunted was devised and we returned to film our very own spoof!



The night before we went in to film, we approached the building to check if we would get away with filming without upsetting security - we didn't have much problem!! I took these shots on that night...



















The next day we arrived. I (Derek A-HORE-A), Valan (Yvette Fieldmouse), Nokturna on camera and random long haired ghost, Jaff fox (Jeremy Spacesaver ), Lost, Sithean and others filmed away. The biggest problem we had was we couldn't stop laughing!!!


spooky wheelchair







Derek tries out his costume







The ghost of Nokturna comes whooshing past







Fillum crew







The kitchen where Derek gets posessed by hubert cumberdale







Introducing Jeremy













Derek takes off costume, scrambles up the clocktower, takes some photos and then returns to character!!!













In 2006, conversion started at Barned but mysteriously work stopped at a time when the building had been stripped right back to bare floors, ceilings, walls and all windows remained wide open and unboarded. 'Travelling folk' took over the site and spread their rubbish as far around the site as possible. These photos were taken in August 2007.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2007)

That's a stunning building, Mr B, and stunning photos too. Enjoyed seeing those, especially the rooftop angel (hope it wasn't a weeping one!  Don't blink!). 
Looking very eighties in your costume, I must say!


----------



## WeeT (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the first and second picture!


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 30, 2007)

I was really surprised to spot this place on Saturday, I had just passed Parrs Wood leisure complex & I see a Cane Hill style bell tower.

Some bits inside look like a 1970s Social Club, going by the photos.


----------



## King Al (Oct 31, 2007)

Fantastic ! very ramshacle just the way i lke it


----------



## marmaduke (Oct 31, 2007)

haha wicked I love it! do you have a youtube video of it or something? gorgeous building as well by the way!


----------



## slidingloopz (Nov 2, 2007)

omg!! i now have flash-back visions to me trying to haul myself up through a window while we were trying to get a good picture of the statue. 
lol.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 2, 2007)

slidingloopz said:


> omg!! i now have flash-back visions to me trying to haul myself up through a window while we were trying to get a good picture of the statue.
> lol.



Oh yeah!!


----------



## lost (Nov 2, 2007)

Brings back some happy memories that does, don't think we stopped laughing all night.


----------



## slidingloopz (Nov 3, 2007)

lol cheers for posting that bones!   well, at least it only lasts 6 seconds and noone else witnesses the 3-4 other vain attempts to get in through a window not much higher that 3 feet off the floor...

i'm having physio now mind you to get my shoulders back into gear.


----------



## S4M (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, 

I dont suppose you could give me the link on Google Map for this place could you !? would love to visit it but have spent some time looking for it on the internet with no luck!! 

Would be grateful if you could anyway, 

Cheers, 
S4M


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't usually give out exact details of locations but it's quite a well known site. If you head towards Cheadle it will be hard to miss , you can see it really easily from the motorway / dual carriageway.


----------



## Don_smiles (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Bones

You ever go to either of the parties in there?


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 8, 2007)

no i didn't


----------

